# موسوعة المجموعة الشمسية ( متجدد )



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

*الشمس اقرب نجم الى الارض وينتمي الى فصيلة النجوم القزمية الصفراء والشمس تمثل 99 % من كتلة المجموعة الشمسية كلها ويقدر العلماء عمرها ينحو اربعة ونصف مليار عام عندما تواجد سديم من الغاز المكون في معظمه من الهيدروحين اخذ في التمركز والدوران حول نفسه مولدا الطاقة والضغط الكافيين لاندماج ذرات الهيدروجين معلنة بدء ولادة النجم، ويقدر العلماء وبحسب كمية الهيدروجين المتبقية ان المتبقي من حياة الشمس حوالى خمسة مليارات عام فقط تتمدد بعدها لتصبح عملاق احمر يبتلع مدارات الكوكب التي تدور حوله ثم تبدأ في الاضمحلال والانكماش الى ان تصل الى قزم ابيض اصغر بكثير من حجمها الحالي ثم الى قزم اسود بعد ذلك، إلا ان هذه التحولات والتغيرات تأخذ المليارات من السنين من مرحلة الى اخرى، ولا يعلم الغيب الا الله ولكن هذه افتراضات علمية مبنية على عمليات حسابية بإفتراضات وإحتمالات رياضية ليس إلا، وقد تكون هذه الفروض صحيحة او غير مكتملة، وقد تظهر نظريات اخرى جديدة تغير وتعدل النظريات الحالية.*

*موقع الشمس*

*توجد الشمس في إحدى أذرع مجرة درب التبانة، وتبعد عن مركز المجرة حوالي 30 ألف سنة ضوئية تنتمي الشمس إلى حشد نجوم صغير ومفتوح مكون من 140 نجم تقريباً، تدور الشمس حول مركز المجرة كل 250 مليون سنة تقريباً، كما تقوم الشمس بحركة أخرى معامدة لمدارها حول مركز المجرة وتنجز هزّة واحدة كل 28 مليون سنة.*

*وصف الشمس*

*وتقدر كتلة الشمس بنحو 1990 تريليون تريليون طن - التريليون يساوي مليون مليون - اي تمثل 330.000 مرة كتلة الارض وهي قوة كافية لخلق جاذبية كافية للحفاظ على النظام الشمسي بالكامل، وتبعد عن الارض مسافة 149,600 كيلو متر ( 93 مليون ميل ) وتبعد عن اقرب نجم لها مسافة 4.3 سنة ضوئية.*

*تبلغ درجة حرارة الشمس في مركزها 14 مليون درجة مئويه وعلى سطحها حوالي 5,500 درجة مئوية اما البقع الشمسية فهي اقل حرارة اذ تبلغ 4,000 درجة مئويه وتبلغ سرعة الرياح الشمسية 3 مليون كيلومتر في الساعة ويقدر اشعاع الشمس او الطاقة الشمسية المتولدة بنحو 390 مليار مليار ميجاواط، وتفقد الشمس بالإشعاع حوالي عشرة ملايين طن كل ثانية من مادتها، كما تفقد 600 مليون طن كل ثانية من مادتها بالتفاعلات النووية في قلبه.*

*مكونات الشمس*

*تتكون الشمس مثل باقي النجوم من الهيدروجين كمكون اساسي يمثل 92 % وخلال عملية انتاج الطاقة تتحول ذرة الهيدروجين الى الهليوم والذي يمثل 7.8 % من مكونات الشمس والباقي عناصر اخرى مثل الاوكسجين والذي يمثل 0.06 % والكربون والكبريت والنيتروجين.*

*طبقات الشمس*

*تتكون الشمس من عدة طبقات، مركز الشمس وهو النواة والمكون من الغاز المضغوط - يعادل الضغط داخل المركز 340 مليار مرة الضغط الجوي على سطح البحر في الارض - وفي حالة تسمى حاله بلازما ( الحالات الاخرى للمادة صلبة، سائلة، غازية ) - وحالة البلازما ببساطة هي الحالة التي يكون فيها جزئ المادة قد تعرض لحرارة وضغط مهولة ويبدا الالكترون في الافلات من نواته عندها تكون حالة البلازما - وهذا المكان ( النواة ) هو مصدر انتاج الطاقة التي تأخذ طريقها نحو الخارج وتمر عبر طبقات للشمس حيث تحمل جزيئات الضوء ( الفوتون ) بالطاقة وتتسرب الى الطبقات العليا، وفي الحقيقة ان عملية تحميل الفوتون للطاقة وإندفاعه للخارج تستغرق حوالي مليون سنة وهناك وخلال العملية التي تشيه الغليان تخرج الطاقة.*

*الانفجارات الشمسية*

*وهي ظاهرة تتكرر بإستمرار خلال دورة نشاط تتكرر كل 11 سنة، وتحدث عندما تزيد الطاقة المغناطيسية وتتحرر فجأة فينبعث ضوء ابيض شديد التوهج نتيجة لذلك، وقد لوحظ اول مرة في سبتمبر عام 1859 من قبل الفلكي البريطاني ريتشارد كارنجتون عندما كان يتابع البقع الشمسية ولاحظ ظهور ضوء ابيض باهر ظهر فجأة، والانفجار الشمسي يطلق الغازات المشحونة كهربائيا بسرعة ثلاثة ملايين كيلومتر في الساعة باتجاه الأرض، وإن بعضها يخترق الغلاف المغناطيسي.، وتؤثر على إحدى طبقات الغلاف الجوي وهي طبقة (الأيونوسفير)؛ هذه الجسيمات عالية الطاقة تحدث اضطرابًا في الحالة الأيونية في طبقة الأيونوسفير التي تعمل على حفظ المجال المغناطيسي للأرض مما يؤثر على الاتصالات اللاسلكية على الأرض، خاصة وأنها تعتمد على الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية.*

*الرياح الشمسية*

*وهي من أكبر العوامل التي تؤثر في طبقة (الماجنيتوسفير) المغناطيسية للأرض في طبقات الجو العليا، بما تحمله من إلكترونات حرة سالبة، ونوى ذرات الهيدروجين والهليوم التي تحتوي على البروتونات الموجبة، وتندفع الرياح الشمسية عادة بسرعة 320 كيلومترًا في الثانية، ولكنها قد ترتفع إلى أكثر من 800 كيلومتر في الثانية عند ذروة النشاط الشمسي، وخاصة عند حدوث الانفجارات، وتقوم الشمس بهدم مجالها المغناطيسي كل ألف عام، والأرض غيرت مجالها المغناطيسي 176 مرة منذ نشأتها منذ 4550 مليون سنة وحتى الآن، ولا أحد يعرف كيف يحدث ذلك.*

*البقع الشمسية*

*هي مناطق اضطراب ومساحات قاتمة تتواجد على سطح الشمس تنجم عن تركيز مجالات مغناطيسية غير مستوية. وتكون ابرد من المناطق التي حولها مما يجعلها اقل خفوتا من المناطق المحيطة بها وتظهر على شكل بقعة ‏مستديرة او بيضاوية مركزها مظلم نسبيا وتكون مملوءة بطاقة مغناطيسية يمكن ان تنطلق ‏كبركان، وتنمو البقع وتتسع وتستغرق في ذلك من اسبوع الى اسبوعان وتستغرق حوالى اسبوعان اخرين لتتلاشى.*

*المصدر*


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

*المجموعة الشمسية - الكواكب وتوابعها - كوكب عطارد* ​ 




​

*متوسط المسافة من الشمس*
*متوسط المسافة من الشمس**57,910,000 كيلومتر*​*قطر الكوكب**4,880 كيلومتر*​*الفترة الفلكية للدوران حول نفسه**58.6 يوم*

*



*


*عطارد هو اقرب كواكب المجموعة الشمسية إلى الشمس، وثاني أصغر الكواكب في النظام، قطره 40% أصغر من الأرض و40% أكبر من القمر، هوأصغر من جانيميد قمر المشتري وتيتان قمر زحل.*

*تاريخ تشكل عطارد مشابه لتاريخ الأرض، فمنذ حوالي 4.5 بليون سنة خلت تشكل الكوكب عندما تشكلت كواكب المجموعة الشمسية من سديم حسب نظريات تكون المجموعة. وقد مرت المجموعة بفترة القصف العظيم، وفي وقت مبكر وخلال تشكل الكوكب تميز بقلب معدني كثيف وقشرة من السليكات، وبعد فترة القصف العظيم تدفقت الحمم عبر ارض الكوكب وغطت قشرته القديمة، وخلال هذا الوقت تجمع الحطام من الصخور والحجارة على الكوكب ودخل في مرحلة جديدة حيث استقرت القشرة عندما خفت حدة القذف.*

*وفي خلال هذه الفترة تشكلت الحفر والسهول وأصبح عطارد ابرد وتقلص قلبه وخرجت الحمم من تشققات القشرة وكونت مجاري ومنحدرات ونتوءات صخرية. *

*وخلال المرحلة الثالثة تدفقت الحمم خلال الأرضي المنخفضة مشكلة سهول ناعمة، وخلال المرحلة الرابعة شكلت النيازك الصغيرة سطح من الغبار وبعض من النيازك التي ضربت سطح الكوكب بعد ذلك شكلت حفر جديدة تبدو لامعة للراصد.*

*وما عدا بعض النيازك التي تسقط أحيانا على الكوكب فإن سطحه غير نشط وظل كذلك لملايين السنين وسيظل كذلك إلى ما شاء الله.*

*أن عطارد عالم يشبه القمر، ملئ بالحفر، ويحتوي على منخفضات عملاقة، والعديد من الحمم البركانية. تتراوح الحفر في الحجم من 100 متر إلى 1300 كيلومتر. الحفرة الأكبر على عطارد هي حوض كالوريس (Caloris) وقد حددت من قبل هارتمان وكويبير ( 1962) وفي راي العلماء أن أي حفرة أكبر من 200 كيلومتر في القطر هي حوض.*

*إن حوض كالوريس والبالغ 1300 كيلومتر في القطر، يرجح انه ناتج عن نيزك أكبر من 100 كيلومتر في الحجم ارتطم بالكوكب ونتج عن هذا الارتطام سلسة جبلية بارتفاع ثلاثة كيلومترات وقذف بمكونات السطح مسافة 600 إلى 800 كيلومتر عبر الكوكب، الأمواج الزلزالية التي أعقبت الارتطام تمركزت في الجانب الآخر للكوكب وأنتجت منطقة أرض عشوائية. بعدما امتلأت الحفرة بشكل جزئي بسبب تدفق الحمم.*

*يشتهر عطارد بجروف مقوسة كبيرة أو المنحدرات المجزئة التي قد تشكلت عندما برد وانكمش بضعة كيلومترات في الحجم، هذا الانكماش انتج قشرة مجعدة الشكل بإنحدارات شديدة تبلغ الكيلومترات في الارتفاع والمئات من الكيلومترات طولا.*

*أغلب سطح الكوكب مغطي بالسهول، الكثير منه قديم وبه حفر قد حفرت بعمق والبعض منها أقل حدة، وقد صنف العلماء هذه السهول كسهول مليئة بالحفر وسهول ناعمة. السهول مليئة بالحفر بها حفر أقل من 15 كيلومتر في القطر. هذه السهول قد يكون من المحتمل أنها تشكلت من تدفق الحمم وهي قديمة التكوين. إما السهول الناعمة فهي حديثة التكوين مع القليل من الحفر، مثل السهل الذي يوجد حول حوض كالوريس. في بعض الرقع يلاحظ مجاري الحمم الناعمة تملا تلك الحفر.*

*وكما يبدو أن عطارد لا يمكن أن يدعم وجود ماء فيه لوجود غلاف جوي خفيف جدا وذو حرارة حارقة طوال يومه، ولكن في عام 1991 التقط العلماء موجات راديو ووجد بها لمعان على القطب الشمالي للكوكب، يمكن أن تفسر على أنها ثلوج على أو داخل سطحه، ولكن هل من المحتمل أن يكون على عطارد ثلوج مع هذا القرب من الشمس؟.*

*لكن بسبب أن دوران الكوكب عمودي على مداره، والقطب الشمالي مواجه للشمس دائما من وراء الأفق، ولا تتعرض أعماق الحفر للشمس وحرارتها لذا يعتقد العلماء أن درجة الحرارة في تلك المنطقة سوف تكون دائما اقل من –161 درجة مئوية، تلك الدرجة قد تمكنت من احتجاز بخار الماء الذي تدفق من الكوكب، أو أن الثلج قد أتى للكوكب بفعل النيازك والمذنبات. هذا الثلج الذي احتجز أو تجمع ومن الممكن أن يكون قد غطي بطبقات من التراب ومازال يعطي هذا الانعكاس اللامع بالفحص الراد ري.*

*ويلاحظ بأن الشمس تظهر مرتان ونصف وقت أكبر من على الأرض والسّماء سوداء دائما لأن الكوكب عمليا لا جو له يسبب تبعثر الضوء. وعند النظر منه إلى السماء سوف يرى نجمتان ساطعتان، واحدة ملونة هي الزهرة والأخرى الأرض ملونة بالزرقة.*

*عرف عن عطارد أنه ذو كثافة عالية ( كثافة عطارد 5.5 جرام/سنتيمتر3 والأرض فقط 4.0 جرام/سنتيمتر3 . هذه الكثافة العالية تشير بأنّ الكوكب 70 إلى 60 بالمائة هما وزن معدني، و30 بالمائة من الوزن هي سيليكات. هذا يعطي مؤشر بأن قلب المركز يشكل 75% من نصف قطر الكوكب وحجم المركز 42% من حجم الكوكب.*






*خلال عام 1880 رسم جيوفاني شياباريلي رسما يوضح ميزات قليلة عن عطارد. قد حدد أن عطارد يجب أن يكون قريب بشكل كبير من الشّمس ويواجها بوجه ثابت، كما القمر قريب من الأرض ويواجها بوجه ثابت. في 1962 وبواسطة الفلك الراديوي تفحص الفلكيين الإشعاءات الرّاديوية من عطارد وحددوا أن الجانب المظلم من الكوكب دافئ جدا ليكون بوجه ثابت للشمس. وقد كان من المتوقع أن يكون أبرد بكثير إذا كان بعيدا عن الشّمس دائما. في عام 1965 حددا بيتينجيل و ديس Pettengill and Dyce فترة دوران الكوكب أنها تكون 59 يوما مستندين على مراصد رادارية. بعد ذلك وفي 1971 صحح غولدشتاين فترة الدّوران لتكون 58.65 يوما مستعملا التلسكوب الراداري. وبعد ملاحظته القريبة من قبل مارينر10 صححت الفترة لتكون 58.646 يوم، ولو أن الكوكب يواجه بوجه ثابت الشمس، فإن فترة دورانه سوف تكون الضعف إلى فترتها المدارية. يدور الكوكب واحد ونصف مرة خلال كل مدار. نظرا لهذا السبب 3:2، فإن اليوم على عطارد ( شروق الشمس الى شروقها مرة أخرى) 176 يوما أرضيا، من الممكن ان فترة دوران عطارد كانت أسرع خلال الماضي البعيد، ويعتقد العلماء بأن دورانه كان حوالي 8 ساعات، لكن خلال ملايين السنين أخذ في التباطؤ بتأثر المد الشمسي.*

*وقد كانت المعلومات المتوفرة قليلة عن هذا الكوكب حتى رحلة مارينر10، بسبب الصعوبة في ملاحظته بواسطة المناظير الأرضية، بسبب مداره حول الشمس لهذا يمكن مشاهدته خلال ساعات النهار أو فقط قبل شروق الشمس أو بعد غروب الشمس.*

*إن أغلب الاكتشافات العلمية حول عطارد جاءت من مارينر10 والتي قد أطلقت في نوفمبر 1973. ووصلت الكوكب في مارس 1974 وعلى مسافة تقدر بـ 705 كيلومتر من سطحه. وفي سبتمبر 1974 مرت بعطارد لثاني مرة وفي مارس 1975 لثالث مرة. خلال هذه الزّيارات، ومن خلال 2700 صورة قد التقطت وتغطّي 45% من سطح عطارد. وحتى هذا الوقت، كان العلماء يشككون بوجود حقل مغناطيسي للكوكب نظرا لأن الكوكب صغير، ومركزه أصبح صلبا منذ عهد بعيد. وبملاحظته اكتشف وجود حقل مغناطيسي ويشيرهذا الاكتشاف بأن الكوكب لديه قلب من الحديد الذي على الأقل بشكل مائع جزئيا، والمعروف أن الحقول المغناطيسية تتولد من دوران مركز مائع ويعرف ذلك بتأثير المولد.*

*اكتشفت مارينر10 أن الكوكب يمتلك حقل مغناطيسي بقوة 1% مثل الأرض. هذا الحقل المغناطيس يميل 7 درجات إلى محور الدوران وتنتج مجال مغناطيسي حول الكوكب، ولكن مصدر هذا الحقل المغناطيسي مازال مجهولا. لربما ينتج من القلب الحديدي المائع في داخل الكوكب. أو ربما من بقية المغنطيسية لصخور حديدية التي قد مغنطت سابقا عندما كان الكوكب يمتلك حقل مغناطيسي قوي خلال سنواته الأولى وبرد الكوكب وصلب مركزه ولكن بقية من المغنطيسية قد حجزت داخله.*

*المصدر*


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

*المجموعة الشمسية - الكواكب وتوابعها - كوكب الزهرة* ​ 




​
*متوسط المسافة من الشمس**108,200,000 كيلومتر*​​

*قطر الكوكب**12,106 كيلومتر*​
*الفترة الفلكية للدوران حول نفسه**243 يوم*​ 
*توأم الأرض كما كان يطلق عليهما قديما فكلاهما لهم نفس الحجم والكتلة والكثافة وكلاهما تكون في نفس الوقت ومن سديم واحد، ولكن هذه التوأمة قد انتهت عندما تمت دراسة الكوكب عن قرب، لقد اكتشف العلماء أن الزهرة يختلف نهائيا عن الأرض فلا توجد محيطات على الكوكب ومحاط بغلاف جوي كثيف مكون من ثاني أكسيد الكربون في معظمه ولا يوجد اثر للماء عليه وسحبه وأمطاره من حمض الكبريتيك وعلى سطحه الضغط الجوي يعادل 92 مرة الضغط الجوي للأرض عند سطح البحر.*

*الحرارة الحارقة على سطحه تصل إلى 482 درجة مئوية، تلك الحرارة تكونت بفعل كثافة غلافه الجوي المكون من ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يسبب ظاهرة البيوت الزجاجية، تمر أشعة الشمس من خلال غلافه الجوي الكثيف وتزيد من حرارة سطحه ولا يسمح لها بالخروج إلى الفضاء الخارجي هذا يجعل من الزهرة اشد حرارة من عطارد وهو الأقرب للشمس.*

*اليوم على الزهرة يساوي 243 يوم ارضي وهو اكبر من سنته البالغة 225 يوم ارضي، ويدور الكوكب من الشرق إلى الغرب فتبدو الشمس لساكن الزهرة تشرق من الغرب وتغرب من الشرق. *

*وحتى وقت قريب كان العلماء لا يستطيعون دراسة جغرافية سطح الكوكب لكثافة سحبه التي تحجب الرؤية بالمناظير الفلكية العادية، ولكن مع تطور التلسكوب الراديوي أمكن الرؤية من خلال تلك السحب، وكانت هناك رحلات ناجحة إلى الكوكب منها بايونير عام 1978 ورحلة ماجلان عام 1990 و 1994 وهي رحلات أمريكية، والرحلة الروسية فينيرا 15 ، 16 عامي 1983 و 1984 وقد زودت تلك الرحلات العلماء بالصور الكافية لدراسة الكوكب وسطحه.*

*



*

*سطح الزهرة حديث نسبيا من الناحية الجغرافية، ومن الواضح أن سطحه أعيد تكوينه منذ 300 إلى 500 مليون سنة خلت، مما يجعل العلماء في حيرة كيف ولماذا حدث هذا، طبوغرافية الكوكب تتكون من سهول واسعة مغطاة بالحمم البركانية وجبال ومرتفعات تكونت بفعل النشاط الجيولوجي.*

*



*

*مرتفع ماكس مونتس في منطقة عشتار هي أعلى قمة على الزهرة، أما منطقة افروديت فهي اعلي منطقة تمتد حول نصف خط استواء الكوكب. الصور التي التقطتها رحلة ماجلان لتلك الأرض المرتفعة تظهر أن حوالي 2.5 كيلومتر منها ذات لمعان غير عادي، ومميزة بتربة رطبة، وعلى كل حال لا وجود للماء السائل على سطح الكوكب أو إنها تجمعت في تلك الأرض. والاقتراح النظري لهذا هو تجمع من مكونات معدنية، أظهرت الدراسات أن تلك المواد من ممكن انها من مكونات الحديد، هذه المكونات لا تستقر على السهول وربما استقرت على المرتفعات، ومن الممكن ان تكون مواد معدنية غريبة أخري تعطي نفس النتائج ولكن بتركيز اقل.*

*تملئ الحفر الكثيرة والمنتشرة سطح الكوكب، الحفر الصغيرة هي اقل من 2 كيلومتر وغير موجودة بفعل الغلاف الجوي الثقيل ولكن الاستثناء هو حدوثها جراء سقوط نيازك كبيرة انشطرت قبل الارتطام بسطحه مكونة تجمع حفر، تغطي البراكين وتأثيراتها سطح الكوكب فعلى الأقل 85% من سطحه مكون من حمم بركانية التي تضخ حمما رهيبة تمتد إلى المئات من الكيلومترات وامتدت إلى الأراضي المنخفضة لتكون سهول شاسعة. اكثر من مائة ألف بركان صغير بالإضافة إلى المئات من البراكين الضخمة تخرج حممها إلى سطح الكوكب، هذا الفيضان من الحمم شكل مجاري أو ممرات كثيرة معقدة تمتد لمئات الكيلومترات، ويوجد واحد منهم يمتد لحوالي 7000 كيلومتر عبر الكوكب.*






*صورة لسطح الكوكب التقطت بواسطة المركبة الروسية فينيرا 9 وهي اول مركبة فضائية تهبط على سطح كوكب في عام 1975*​


المصدر


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

*المجموعة الشمسية - الكواكب وتوابعها - كوكب الارض*​ 




​
*كوكب الارض ثالث كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ، وهو الكوكب الوحيد من ضمن كواكب المجموعة الذي يدعم الحياة وتتوفر فية كل سبل الحياه، ويقدر عمر الارض بنحو 4.5 مليار عام.*

*ويقدر العلماء بأن اول من سكن الارض كائنات دقيقة منذ نحو 3.5 الى 3.9 مليار عام وبدأت في الماء اول ما بدات، وان اول حياه على الارض بدات بنباتات بسيطة كانت منذ 430 مليون سنة ، تبعتها الديناصورات بعد ذلك بنحو 225 مليون سنة، اما الانسان فيقولون انه عمره على الارض حوالى مليون سنة وهناك اختلافات كثيرة والله اعلم وقد كان جو الارض في بدايتها يحتوي على ثاني اكسيد الكربون، اما الان فان فهو النيتروجين والاكسجين.*

*



*

*تسير الارض بسرعة 108000 كيلومتر في الساعة وتقع على مسافة متوسطه من الشمس تقدر بحوالي 150 مليون كيلومتر (93.2 مليون ميل)، تأخذ الارض 365.256 يوم للدوران حول الشمس و 23.9345 ساعة لتدور حول نفسها، لها قطر يبلغ 12,756 كيلومتر (7,973 ميل) من عند خط الاستواء، فقط بضعة مئات الكيلومترات أكبر من كوكب الزهرة، جو الارض مكون من 78 % نتروجين، 21 % أوكسجين و1 % غازات أخرى، وميل محورها يبلغ 23.45 درجة وسرعة الهروب الإستوائية هي 11.18 كيلومتر/ثانية ومتوسط درجة حرارة السطح 15° والضغط الجوي يعادل 1.013 بار.*

*الأرض الكوكب الوحيد في النظام الشمسي الذي يأوي الحياة، دورة كوكبنا السريعة ومركز الارض من النيكل الحديدي السائل يسبب حقل مغناطيسي شامل حول الارض، الذي يشكل مع الجو حماية من الإشعاع الكوني الضار الذي ترسله الشمس والنجوم الأخرى، جو الأرض يحمينا من النيازك، الذي أغلبه يدمر قبل ان يتمكن من أن تضرب سطح الارض.*

*من رحلاتنا إلى الفضاء، تعلّمنا الكثير عن كوكبنا، القمر الصناعي الأمريكي الأول، اكسبلورر 1 إكتشف منطقة إشعاع حادة تسمى حزام إشعاع "فان الين"، هذه الطبقة مشكلة من سرعة إنتقال شحنات الجزيئات المحصورة بمجال الأرض المغناطيسي في منطقة على هيئة كعكة تحيط خط الإستواء. النتائج الأخرى من الأقمار الصناعية عرفتنا أن حقل كوكبنا المغناطيسي منحرف على شكل دمعة عين بتأثير الرياح الشمسية، نعرف أيضا الآن بأن جو الارض الأعلى الناعم والذي نعتقده ساكن وهادئ فهو يضطرب بالنشاط ويزداد في النهار ويتقلص في الليل متأثرا بالتغييرات في النشاط الشمسي، وتساهم الطبقة العليا في المناخ والطقس على الأرض.*

*



*

*بجانب تأثر طقس الأرض بسبب النشاط الشمسي هناك ظاهرة بصرية مثيرة في جونا، فعندما تصبح الجزيئات المشحونة من الريح الشمسية محصورة في حقل الأرض المغناطيسي، تصطدم بالجزيئات الجوية فوق أقطاب كوكبنا المغناطيسية، ثم تبدأ بالتوهج تلك الظاهرة تعرف بالشفق القطبي أو الفجر القطبي.*

*المصدر*


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

*المجموعة الشمسية - الكواكب وتوابعها - كوكب الارض - طبقات الارض*

*عند بداية دراسة العلماء للأرض قسموها إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي باطن الأرض ويتألف من نواة في المركز وسطح الأرض وهو عبارة عن قشرة رقيقة مقارنة بحجم الأرض تسمى القشرة الأرضية وبينهما الطبقة الثالثة أطلقوا عليها إسم الوشاح.*
*ولكن بعد تطور أجهزة القياس والتي أظهرت للعلماء إختلافات واضحة بين أجزاء الأرض الداخلية، مما جعلهم يعيدون تقسيم طبقات الأرض إلى عدة طبقات بدلا من ثلاث.*





​ 
*القشرة الارضية*
*وتنقسم إلى قسمين*


*قشرة محيطية*


*قشرة قارية*
*الوشاح*​*وتنقسم إلى قسمين رئيسيين*


*الوشاح العلوي*
*وينقسم إلى ثلاث طبقات هم*




*الغلاف الصخري Lithosphere*




*الغلاف المائع Asthenosphere*




*منطقة الإنتقال أو تيارات الحمل*


*الوشاح السفلي*




*الوشاح السفلي*




*الطبقة D*
*اللب*
*وتنقسم إلى قسمين*


*اللب الخارجي*


*اللب الداخلي*


*وقد أدت دراسة الموجات الاهتزازية على سطح الأرض، إلى تحديد نوعية وسماكة طبقات الأرض من القشرة حتى اللب، ومكنت العلماء من تكوين صورة كاملة عن الأرض في أعماقها والتي لم يستطيعوا الوصول إليها بأية وسيلة حتى الآن. *

*





 القشرة الأرضية*

*وهي الجزء الرقيق من طبقات الأرض، وتبلغ سماكتها تحت اليابسة من 35 إلى 40 كم تقريبا، وتحت قمم الجبال العالية مثل جبال الهملايا والألب والأنديز تبلغ سماكة تقريبية حوالي 70 كم، وتحت المحيطات تبلغ سماكة القشرة الأرضية حوالي 5 كم على الاكثر، ويغطي القشرة المحيطية طبقة من ماء المحيط يبلغ متوسط عمقها حوالي 4 كم. وتنقسم القشرة إلى قسمين هما القشرة المحيطية والقشرة القارية.*







*القشرة المحيطية*

*بعمق من 0 الى 10 كيلومترات تقريبا، وتمثل حوالي 0.099 % من كتلة الأرض، وتحتوي على 0.147% من كتلة قشرة الوشاح.*

*تكونت غالبية قشرة الأرض خلال النشاط البركاني، نظام الحواف المحيطية البالغ 40,000 كيلومتر تمثل شبكة البراكين، وتولد قشرة محيطية جديدة في نسبة 17 كيلومترمكعب في السنة، تغطي قاع المحيط بالبازلت، وهناك مناطق مثل هاواي وآيسلندا من أمثلة تراكم أكوام البازلت.*

*القشرة القارية*

*بعمق 0 الى 50 كيلومتر، وتمثل 0.374 % من كتلة الأرض، وتحتوي على 0.554 % من كتلة قشرة الوشاح، هذا الجزء الخارجي للأرض تكون اساسا من الصخور البلورية، والمعادن المتوفرة ذات الكثافة المنخفضة تكونت في الغالب من الكوارتز (SiO 2) وفلسبارات (سيليكات قليلة المعدن)، والقشرة عموما (محيطية وقارية) هي عبارة عن سطح الأرض وهو في حد ذاته الجزء الأبرد من كوكبنا، حيث أن الصخور الباردة تتكون ببطئ، ويشار إلى هذه الصدفة الخارجية الصلبة باليزوسفير Lithosphere (الطبقة الصخرية أو القوية) وهي طبقة تمثل القشرة والجزء الصخري من الوشاح العلوي.*

*الطبقة الخارجية من القشرة الارضية ( ليزوسفير)Lithosphere وصفيحة القشرة الارضية*

*الليزوسفير المحيطي*

*إن هذه الطبقة الأبعد المتصلبة للأرض والتي تشمل القشرة والوشاح العلوي يسميان ليزوسفير Lithosphere، تشكلت طبقة الليزوسفير المحيطي الجديد خلال عمل البراكين في شكل شقوق على حافات منتصف المحيط التي تسبب الشقوق التي تطوق الكرة الأرضية. تهرب الحرارة من الداخل بينما الليزوسفير الجديد يظهر منه تحت ثم يبرد بشكل تدريجي ويتقلّص ويبتعد عن الحافة وينتقل عبر قاع البحر إلى مناطق السحب في عملية تسمى انتشار قاع البحر، وبمرور الوقت اليزوسفير الاقدم سيصبح اسمك وأكثر كثافة من الوشاح اسفله، ليجعله يسحب ثانية إلى باطن الأرض في زاوية شديدة الانحدار ليبرد الطبقة الداخلية. طريقة السحب هي الطريقة الرئيسية لتبريد الوشاح الواقع تحت 100 كيلومتر (62.5 ميل). إذا كان الليزوسفير في بدايته (مرحلة الشباب) وكان أحر في منطقة السحب سيجبر على التراجع إلى الداخل في زاوية أقل.*

*الليزوسفير القاري*

*حوالي 150 كيلومتر (93 ميل) مثقل بقشرة ذات كثافة منخفضة ووشاح علوي النشطة بشكل دائم، تنجرف القارات بشكل جانبي على طول نظام نقل الوشاح بعيدا عن مناطق الوشاح الحارة نحو الجزء الأبرد , تعرف هذه الظاهرة بالإنجراف القاري.*

*أغلب القارات التي نحن عليها الآن توجد فوق او تتحرك نحو الجزء الأبرد من الوشاح، بإستثناء أفريقيا التي كانت مركز قارة بانجيا الجيولوجية العملاقة Pangaea Supercontinent التي إنقسمت في النهاية الى قارات اليوم، قبل عدة مئات الملايين من السنين قبل تشكل قارة بانجيا Pangaea القارات الجنوبية - أفريقيا وأمريكا الجنوبية وأستراليا والقارة القطبية الجنوبية، والهند - كانت سويا في قارة التي تدعى جوندوانا Gondwana.*

*



*​ 

*صفيحة القشرة الارضية *

*تتطلب صفيحة القشرة التشكيل، الحركة الجانبية، التفاعل، وتحطم صفيحة الليزوسفير Lithospheric Plates، معظم حرارة الأرض الداخلية تخف خلال هذه العملية وبالتالي عدد من الصفات الهيكلية والطيبوغرافية للارض تتغير. وديان الصدوع القارية والهضاب الواسعة من البازلت التي في الصفيحة تتحطم عندما تصعد الحمم البركانية الذائبة من الوشاح إلى قاع المحيط، ليشكل قشرة جديدة ويفصل حافات منتصف المحيط، وتصطدم الصفائح وتتحطم كلما هبطت في مناطق السحب لإنتاج خنادق عميقة في المحيط، ويحدث تحول شامل لسلاسل البراكين، والأحزمة الجبلية المغلقة. صفيحة الليزوسفير الارضية في الوقت الحاضر منقسمة إلى ثمانية صفائح كبيرة مع حوالي أربع وعشرون واحدة أصغر والتي تتراكم فوق الوشاح بمعدل 5 إلى 10 سنتيمترات (2 إلى 4 بوصات) سنويا، إن الصفائح الكبيرة الثمانية هي الأفريقية، الإسترالي-هندي، أوراسيوي القطبي، الNazca، أمريكا الشمالية، المحيط الهادي، وأمريكيا الجنوبية. وبعض الصفائح الأصغر هي الأناضولية، العربية، الكاريبية، القوقازية، الفلبينية والصومالية.*
*



**الوشاح*
*وهي منطقة تلي القشرة الأرضية، وتم تقسيم هذا الوشاح إلى طبقتين رئيستين هما الوشاح العلوي والوشاح السفلي.*
*الوشاح العلوي*
*ويلي القشرة مباشرة، ويفصلهم فاصل يعرف بإسم فاصل موهو، حيث أن عند ذلك الفاصل يحدث فرق كبير في التركيب بين صخور القشرة والوشاح. *

*وهي بعمق 10 الى 400 كيلومتر، وتمثل حوالي 10.3 % من كتلة الأرض، ويحتوي على 15.3 % من كتلة قشرة الوشاح، الأجزاء التي حفرت تعرضت للبحث والملاحظة عن طريق أحزمة الجبال المتآكلة والإنفجارات البركانية، تمثل معدن سيليكات الاولفين والبيروكسين المعادن الأساسية التي وجدت بهذه الطريقة، تلك المعادن وغيرها من المعادن الاخرى الصلبة والمبلورة عند درجات الحرارة العالية، لذا أغلبها مايستقر خارج الحمم البركانية الذائبة، أما بتشكيل مادة قشرية جديدة أو انها لاتترك الوشاح جزء من الوشاح العلوي المسمى اثينوسفير Asthenosphere قد يذاب جزئيا.*

*- الغلاف الصخري Lithosphere*

*وهو منطقة خارجية صلبة تتكون عن منطقة التقاء القشرة الأرضية مع الوشاح العلوي، وتتكون من صخور صلبة، تختلف سماكته من منطقة إلى أخرى، قليل السماكة تحت المحيط حيث يصل عمقه إلى حوالي 50 كم تقريبا، وتحت اليابسة يصل عمقه إلى حوالي 100 كم تقريبا.*

*- الغلاف المائع Asthenosphere*

*يلي الغلاف الصخري، وهو طبقة موجودة في الوشاح العلوي وتمتد فيه إلى عمق قد يصل إلى 500 كم تقريبا، وهي منطقة الصهير وفيها تداخل بين الصخور الصلبة والصهير.*

*يؤدي وجود الصهير إلى أن تسلك الطبقة المائعة سلوك المواد اللدنة (البلاستيكية ) وليس سلوك المواد الصلبة عندما تقع تحت الضغط . ووجود الغلاف المائع يدعم نظرية الانجراف القاري حيث تنزلق القارات على طبقات ملساء لدنة ولا تكون مرتبطة بضخور صلبة، ويعتبر هذا الغلاف المائع مسؤول عن تيارات الحمل وهي أساس نظرية الانجراف القاري.*

*منطقة الإنتقال (تيارات الحمل)*

*تمثل 7.5 % من كتلة الأرض؛ وبعمق 400 الى 650 كيلومتر (250 الى 406 ميل)، أو Mesosphere (للوشاح الاوسط)، وتدعى الطبقة الخصبة أحيانا، وتحتوي على 11.1 % من كتلة قشرة الوشاح وهي مصدر الحمم البركانية البازلتية الذائبة، وتحتوي ايضا على كالسيوم وألمنيوم وجرانيت، الذي هو معدن سيليكات الألمنيوم المعقد، هذه الطبقة كثيفة عندما تبرد بسبب وجود الجرانيت. هي منطقة نشطة وخاصة عندما تكون حارة حيث أن هذه المعادن تذوب بسهولة لتشكيل البازلت الذي يمكن أن يرتفع من خلال الطبقات العليا كحمم بركانية ذائبة.*

*الوشاح السفلي*

*49.2 % من كتلة الأرض؛ وبعمق 650 الى 2,890 كيلومتر (406 الى 1,806 ميل)، ويحتوي على 72.9 % من كتلة قشرة الوشاح، والصخور في هذه الطبقة كثيفة ومتجانسة ولها نفس التركيب، ومن المحتمل انها تتكون بشكل رئيسي من السيليكون والمغنيسيوم والأكسجين ويحتوي على بعض الحديد ومن المحتمل أيضا الكالسيوم والألمنيوم.*

*يفترض العلماء هذه التوزيعات بإفتراض أن الأرض لها وفرة ونسبة تماثل للعناصر الكونية كما وجدا في الشمس والنيازك البدائية.*

*الطبقة دي*

*تشكل 3% من كتلة الأرض، وهي بعمق حوالي 2,700 الى 2,890 كيلومتر، وهذه الطبقة ذات سمك يبلغ 200 إلى 300 كيلومتر تقريبا، وتمثّل حوالي 4 % من كتلة قشرة الوشاح، بالرغم من أنها تعرف في أغلب الأحيان كجزء من الوشاح السفلي، تقترح التوقفات الزلزالية ان الطبقة D قد تختلف كيميائيا عن الوشاح السفلي التي تقع فوقها، ويفسر العلماء ذلك بأن المادة أما قد ذابت في اللب أو كانت قادرة على الغرق خلال الوشاح لكن ليس إلى اللب بسبب كثافته.*

*





 اللب (القلب)*

*يتكون اللب حسب الدراسات من عنصري الحديد والنيكل، وسنقسم اللب إلى غلافين هما اللب الخارجي وهو في حالة سائلة، واللب الداخلي وهو في حالة صلبة.*

*اللب الخارجي*

*يبدأ من قاعدة الوشاح وبعمق من 2,890 الى 5,150 كيلومتر، ويعتقد أنه يتكون في الاساس من حديد في الحالة السائلة مع قليل من النيكل ويعتقد أنه يوجد مع الحديد بعض العناصر الخفيفة الاخرى، ويمثل حوالي 30.8 % من كتلة الأرض، وهو حار جدا، ويتصرف السائل بشكل كهربائي ضمن حدود حركة انتقال الطاقة داخل كوكب الارض، هذه الطبقة الموصلة تندمج مع دوران الأرض لخلق تأثير مولد كهربائي التي تبقي نظام التيارات الكهربائية والمعروفة بحقل الأرض المغناطيسي، وهو أيضا مسؤول عن الارتجاج الغير ملحوظ لدوران الأرض، هذه الطبقة ليست كثيفة مثل كثافة الحديد المائع الصافي، الذي يشير إلى وجود عناصر أخف، يشك العلماء بأن حول 10 % من الطبقة متكونة من الكبريت والاكسجين أو كلاهما لأن هذه العناصر متوفرة في الكون وتذوب بسهولة في الحديد المائع.*

*اللب الداخلي*

*يقع في مركز الأرض وبعمق حوالي 5,150 الى 6,370 كيلومتر تقريبا، ويمثل 1.7 % من كتلة الأرض وهو صلب ومنفصل عن الوشاح ومعلق باللب الخارجي المائع، ويعتقد بأنه قوى نتيجة لتجمد الضغط الذي يحدث لأكثر السوائل عندما تنقص درجة الحرارة أو عند زيادة الضغط.*

*المصدر*


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

*المجموعة الشمسية - الكواكب وتوابعها - كوكب الارض - علم الزلازل*

علم الزلازل الذي أصبح الطريقة الاساسية التي تستعمل في دراسة ما بداخل الأرض، وعلم الزلازل الأرض يتعامل مع دراسة الإهتزازات الذي تنتج عن الزلازل أو بتأثير النيازك أو وسائل إصطناعية مثل الإنفجارات.

وجهاز السيسموجراف seismograph جهاز يستعمل لقياس وتسجيل التحركات والإهتزازات الفعلية التي تحدث ضمن مجال الأرض والقشرة.

ومعدل حدوث الزلازل تقدر بنحو 250 زلزال يوميا على مستوى العالم ويكون معظمها تحت سطح البحر، اما الزلازل لأرضية فهي قليلة الحدوث ومنها ما يكون كبير ومدمر ، وتعتبر كوارث الزلازل من أكثر الظواهر الطبيعية تدميرا كون ان فترة حدوثها لا يتعدى الثوان القليلة ولكن القدرة التدميرية الناجمة عن طاقة الزلزال يمكن أن تعادل ملايين الاطنان من مادة الـ TNT.






منذ تكونت المجموعة الشمسية وكواكبها كانوا اجساما ساخنة واخذت تبرد بمرور الوقت وكونت الكواكب في البداية غلافا وهو الطبقة الخارجية المعروفة باسم القشرة وهي طبقة صلبة، حفظ باطن الكواكب ومنها الارض بالسخونة مما قلل من عمليات التبريد داخل الكوكب وقد ظل لب الارض ساخنا حتى الآن، يحتوى على معادن منصهرة تتحرك بما يعرف بظاهرة تيارات الحمل الداخلية والتي تعمل على تآكل الصخور الصلبة في القشرة الصلبة بفعل الحرارة المرتفعة وشحنها بطاقات عظيمة تزداد بمرور الوقت.

وبما ان القشرة مكونة من مجموعة من الألواح الصخرية وكل لوح منها يحمل قارة من القارات أو أكثر، وتحدث عملية التحميل أو الشحن في مناطق التقاء هذه الألواح بعضها ببعض، والتي يطلق عليها مصطلح الصدوع أو الفوالق التي تحدد نهايات وبدايات الألواح الحاملة للقارات، وحينما يزيد الشحن أو الضغط على قدرة هذه الصخور على الاحتمال لا يكون بوسعها سوى إطلاق سراح هذه الطاقة فجأة في صورة موجات حركة قوية تنتشر في جميع الاتجاهات، وتخترق صخور القشرة الأرضية، وتجعلها تهتز وترتجف، وبسبب تلك الظواهر نشأت على الأرض مجموعة من المناطق ضعيفة في القشرة الأرضية وهي التي تعتبر مراكز النشاط الزلزالي ويطلق عليها "أحزمة الزلازل" وهي:

حزام المحيط الهادي يمتد من جنوب شرق آسيا بمحاذة المحيط الهادي شمالا.

حزام غرب أمريكا الشمالية الذي يمتد بمحاذاة المحيط الهادي.

حزام غرب الأمريكتين ويشمل فنزويلا وشيلي والأرجنتين.

حزام وسط المحيط الأطلنطي ويشمل غرب المغرب، ويمتدّ شمالاً حتى إسبانيا وإيطاليا ويوجوسلافيا واليونان وشمال تركيا، ويلتقي هذا الفالق عندما يمتدّ إلى الجنوب الشرقي مع منطقة "جبال زاجروس" بين العراق وإيران، وهي منطقة بالقرب من "حزام الهيمالايا".

حزام الألب ويشمل منطقة جبال الألب في جنوب أوروبا.

حزام شمال الصين والذي يمتدّ بعرض شمال الصين من الشرق إلى الغرب، ويلتقي مع صدع منطقة القوقاز، وغربًا مع صدع المحيط الهادي.

حزام آخر يعتبر من أضعف أحزمة الزلازل، ويمتد من جنوب صدع الأناضول على امتداد البحر الميت جنوبا حتى خليج السويس جنوب سيناء، ثم وسط البحر الأحمر فالفالق الأفريقي العظيم، ويؤثر على مناطق اليمن وأثيوبيا ومنطقة الأخدود الأفريقي العظيم حزام آخر يعتبر من أضعف أحزمة الزلازل، ويمتد من جنوب صدع الأناضول على امتداد البحر الميت جنوبا حتى خليج السويس جنوب سيناء، ثم وسط البحر الأحمر فالفالق الأفريقي العظيم، ويؤثر على مناطق اليمن وأثيوبيا ومنطقة الأخدود الأفريقي العظيم.







تحدد الخريطة اماكن الزلازل حول العالم

Image Credit
USGS

​*الإنقسامات في داخل الأرض

يصنف العلماء الحركات الزلزالية إلى أربعة من أنواع: الموجات التشخيصية وهي التي تسير بسرعة تتراوح من 3 إلى 15 كيلومتر (1.9 إلى 9.4 ميل) بالثانية، إثنان من تلك الموجات تسير حول سطح الأرض في إنتفاخات تدريجية. والإثنان الاخرين، الاولي (P) موجات الضغط والثانوي (S) أو موجات القص يخترقا داخل الأرض، موجات الضغط تضغط وتمدد المادة التي تمر من خلالها (صخرية أو سائلة) في حركة تشبه الموجات الصوتية، ويكون لدى هذه الموجات القدرة لتتحرك مرتين أسرع من تحرك الموجة الثانوية (S). تتزايد الموجات الثانوية خلال الصخرة لكنها ليست قادرة على المرور خلال السائل، كلتا الموجتين P و S موجات تنكسر أو تنعكس عند نقاط معينة حيث تجتمع الطبقات المختلفة، وتنخفض سرعتهم أيضا عند إنتقالهم خلال مواد ساخنة، هذه التغييرات في الإتجاه والسرعة هي وسائل تحديد مكان التوقف.

تساعد التوقفات الزلزالية في تمييز إنقسامات الأرض إلى اللب الداخلي والخارجي و D والوشاح السفلي، ومنطقة التحول، والوشاح العلوي، والقشرة (القارية والمحيطية).*


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

كنوز واسرار عميقه في هذا الكون الفسيح وبرغم كل التقدم لا زال الانسان ينتابه الجهل..!


هذه بعض الصور للكرة الارضية قبل 250 مليون سنة عندما كانت جزيره واحدة وسط الماءوتسمى ((بانجيا))

ويعتقد العلماء الجيلوجيين ان سبب تفرق هذه الجزيره الى القارات الان (( اسيا وافريقا وامريكا واستراليا....))

الى حدوث ارتطام جرم سماوي عظيم ادى الى تفكك هذه الجزيره ومن ثم اصبحت قارات وجز اواسط المحيطات 

ودخل البحر والمحيطات بين القارات والجزر ..!! 

وادى هذا الجرم الهائل الى القضاء على الديناصورات والكائنات الحيه المختلفة ان ذالك على الكرة الارضيه..




شكل الارض وكانت عبارة عن جزيرة واحدة وسط الماء قبل 250 مليون سنة

























رسم تخيلي للجرم الذي ضرب الكره الارضيه وبالتحديد(( خليج المكسيك)) 
قبل 65 مليون سنة مضت وأنهي الديناصورات من على وجه الأرض.!!














خطوات تفكك القارة الواحد بانيجا نتيجة ارتطام 







شكل الارض الان بعد تفرق القارات نتيجة ارتطام الجرم 







شكل الارض من سطح القمر







الان تستطيع تركيب القارات وارجاعها الا وضعها الاصلي بتركيب شرق افريقيا مع اسيا ((الجزيره العربيه))

وبتركيب غرب افريقا مع شرق امريكا الى وهكذا بقية القارات وتاتي بسهولة عن طريق التخيل البسيط..! 













اعتقد بعض العلماء الجلوجيين وجود علاقة باصطدام ذالك الجرم السماوي وتكوين الصدع العظيم في المحيط الاطلسي







اعتقد بعض العلماء الجلوجيين وجود علاقة باصطدام ذالك الجرم السماوي وتكوين مثلث برمودا اللغز العالمي 
حيث يعتقد بوجود قوة جاذبية عاليه لا زالت الى الان بسبب ارتطام ذالك الجرم السماوي في المحيط الاطلسي,,







يقول العلماء ان القارات تتقارب فيما بينها وهذا سوف يؤدي الى رجوعها الى حالتها الاصلية بعد ملايين السنين
ولله الامر والحكمة عالم الغيب ..! 

نتابع غدااا بنعمة الرب
تعبت شوية
الى اللقاء​


----------



## فتون (15 يناير 2011)

بجد وبحق مميز موضوعك وقمة في المجهود والتميز يستحق بمتابعته المميزة منك
بحب الفضاء والفلك والكواكب وبحب اعرف عنهم زيادة في المعلومات
لكي تحياتي اني


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

مجهود جميل جدا
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك


----------

